# Changes for September Smoke on the Beach!



## Captain Morgan (Jan 22, 2006)

From todays Sun News

www.myrtlebeachonline.com


al. It will be a sanctioned barbecue cook-off, among other things.
Called Beach, Boogie and Barbecue, the event is set for Sept. 2 at Valor Park at the former Myrtle Beach Air Force Base. Legislators officially recognized it with a resolution last week, sponsored by Rep. Billy Witherspoon, R-Conway.
Witherspoon said Myrtle Beach Area Chamber of Commerce President Brad Dean asked him to sponsor the resolution. The chamber is sponsoring the festival as a way to bring in people on a relatively quiet holiday weekend.
The chamber wanted the resolution to start getting some recognition for the festival, Witherspoon said.
"I'm happy to do it," Witherspoon said. He said he's a barbecue fan and has been known to cook up some of his own, too.
The event would become one of about 25 across the state sanctioned by the S.C. Barbeque Association.
The Shriners' Smoke on the Beach barbecue event will continue for April, but it is partnering with the new festival for its fall event.
Besides the pork cookery, there will be music, a car show and other events.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 22, 2006)

Imho, this is great news....there's much much more room on the old
Air Force base, and a friend of mine has a house there!  Great news for
those who want a quick shower!

Sounds like this will be more of a festival than just a cookoff.


----------



## WalterSC (Jan 22, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> From todays Sun News
> 
> www.myrtlebeachonline.com
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack W. (Jan 22, 2006)

That's good news.  Sounds like they want to let the contest grow.  I'm sure Myrtle Beach can draw great contestants. 

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 22, 2006)

I actually had talked to the Chamber about starting one a couple of years ago, but the person I talked to was clueless to what kind of event they could be.  I kinda thought about an East Coast championship.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 23, 2006)

By the way, here's a link to the website for SOTB...it hasn't been updated for this year yet, but it will pretty much be the same thing.

http://www.omarshrine.com/Default.aspx?tabid=331


----------



## Finney (Jan 23, 2006)

I've been talking with a couple members of the Myrtle Beach Shiners since late last summer about this event.  They also want to add more cooking catagories to the event and are moving it out there to let teams have their campers right at the site.  I think they might lose some of their walk up food customers for the first year anyway.  But think they should regain them by next years event.


----------

